# Sweet Minnie



## apugh77 (Dec 15, 2008)

Hello to you all. I have not been on here in literally years...but this is where my Sweet Minnie got her start after we rescued her from being starved the first to years of her life.

She went to the Rainbow Bridge yesterday. She had a Hemangiosarcoma of the liver and spleen. It had grown so fast we never knew anything was wrong. Had a long tennis ball retrieving session and she was as happy as could be on Sunday.

Monday evening she was not acting quite right but ate dinner and had a normal visit outside. She woke me up early on Tuesday morning throwing up and collapsed in the floor.

The mass was so big in the x-ray you couldn't see any of her organs. 

I got the call from the vet that I needed to come there around lunch yesterday. When I got in the car the song "That's What Friends are For" was playing. After they put her to sleep and I got back in the car there was a commercial on that station and I just pushed a button...the same song was playing on the other station.

So in honor of Sweet Minnie:

And I never thought I'd feel this way 
And as far as I'm concerned 
I'm glad I got the chance to say 
That I do believe, I love you 
And if I should ever go away 
Well, then close your eyes and try 
To feel the way we do today 
And then if you can remember 

Keep smiling, keep shining 
Knowing you can always count on me, for sure 
That's what friends are for 
For good times and bad times 
I'll be on your side forever more 
That's what friends are for 

Well, you came in loving me 
And now there's so much more I see 
And so by the way 
I thank you 
Oh and then for the times when we're apart 
Well, then close your eyes and know 
The words are coming from my heart 
And then if you can remember 

Keep smiling and keep shining 
Knowing you can always count on me, for sure 
That's what friends are for 
In good times and bad times 
I'll be on your side forever more 
That's what friends are for 

Keep smiling, keep shining 
Knowing you can always count on me, for sure 
That's what friends are for 
For good times and bad times 
I'll be on your side forever more 
That's what friends are for 

Keep smiling, keep shining 
Knowing you can always count on me, for sure 
'Cause I tell you, that's what friends are for 
Whoa, good times and the bad times 
I'll be on your side forever more 
That's what friends are for


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

im so sorry for your loss


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am sorry for the loss of Minnie, 'That' s What Friends Are For ' is one of my favourite songs and a wonderful tribute to her. Take care x


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

So, so sorry.


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

So sorry for your loss of sweet Minnie.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm so sorry. Sweet Minnie was someone very special and you gave her a good life.

We lost our Haley to hemangiosarcoma that quickly, too.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

I am so very sorry about the loss of your precious Minnie.

Hemangio can blind side and devastate as it did in your case and for me with my Yaichi.

May the love and memories you shared comfort your heart during this painful time.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your precious Minnie.
Your tribute to her is so beautiful. 

Godspeed sweetheart.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Godspeed Minnie.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Minnie*

I am so very sorry about Minnie!!
I added her to the 2015 Rainbow Bridge List.
My Smooch and Snobear will take care of her.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...4-rainbow-bridge-list-2015-a.html#post5337954

We've lost two dogs to hemangiosarcoma and we had a Golden Girl, Smooch, who we adopted.


----------



## apugh77 (Dec 15, 2008)

Thank you all


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear about your Minnie, I love these words from her song,
*Oh and then for the times when we're apart 
Well, then close your eyes and know 
The words are coming from my heart 
*
Sending hugs and prayers for comfort xoxo


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for your sad loss of Minnie  run free beautiful girl!


----------

